# GPU-Z.0.5.5.exe: Read from location 003d644a caused an access violation.



## Fa3Ixy (Sep 5, 2011)

Error occurred at 9/3/2011 01:56:26.
c:\TMP\GPU-Z.0.5.5.exe, run by XXX.
Operating system:  Windows XP (5.1.2600).
1 processor(s), type 586.
79% memory in use.
384 MBytes physical memory.
78 MBytes physical memory free.
1498 MBytes paging file.
1159 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
1995 MBytes user address space free.
Read from location 003d644a caused an access violation.

Context:
EDI:    0x003d643e  ESI: 0x003d643e  EAX:   0x0012fea8
EBX:    0xffffff00  ECX: 0x003d643e  EDX:   0x00f10608
EIP:    0x00464c4a  EBP: 0x0012feb4  SegCs: 0x0000001b
EFlags: 0x00010206  ESP: 0x0012fe98  SegSs: 0x00000023

Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 46 0c 83 cb ff c7 45 fc 00 00 00 00 85 c0 0f 

Stack:
0x0012fe98: 3f88caaa 00f18300 ffffff00 003d643e ...?........>d=.
0x0012fea8: 0012fef0 0059cc6b ffffffff 0012fefc ....k.Y.........
0x0012feb8: 004365c2 006dec48 00f18300 004349b7 .eC.H.m......IC.
0x0012fec8: 00000000 ffffffff 0040bb59 3f88cae2 ........Y.@....?
0x0012fed8: 006dec48 006dec48 006dec48 006dec48 H.m.H.m.H.m.H.m.
0x0012fee8: 006dec48 0012ff20 0012ff20 005aa260 H.m. ... ...`.Z.
0x0012fef8: ffffffff 0012ff30 00431718 3f88cb2e ....0.....C....?
0x0012ff08: 80000001 00000000 7ffd8000 ffffffff ................
0x0012ff18: 0012ff04 0012faac 0012ffb0 0057edd0 ..............W.
0x0012ff28: 3ff255ae 00000000 0012ffc0 0057b535 .U.?........5.W.
0x0012ff38: 00400000 00000000 000205da 00000001 ..@.............
0x0012ff48: 3f88cbde 80000001 0011e5ec 7ffd8000 ...?............
0x0012ff58: 00000044 0002062c 0002060c 000205dc D...,...........
0x0012ff68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ff78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000401 ................
0x0012ff88: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00010001 ................
0x0012ff98: 00000000 0012ffac 0011e5ec 00000000 ................
0x0012ffa8: 0012ff48 091908cd 0012ffe0 0057edd0 H.............W.
0x0012ffb8: 3ff22096 00000000 0012fff0 7c817077 . .?........wp.|
0x0012ffc8: 80000001 0011e5ec 7ffd8000 8054b6b8 ..............T.
0x0012ffd8: 0012ffc8 825f3878 ffffffff 7c839ad8 ....x8_........|
0x0012ffe8: 7c817080 00000000 00000000 00000000 .p.|............
0x0012fff8: 00401000 00000000                   ..@.....


===== [end of ERRORLOG.TXT] =====

Upload Errors
CRASH.DMP:
Invalid File


----------



## MrX1980 (Sep 6, 2011)

GPU-Z.0.5.5 caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005) 
in module GPU-Z.0.5.5.exe at 001b:00464c4a.

Exception handler called in AfxWinMain.
Error occurred at 9/6/2011 16:43:08.
D:\Downloads\GPU-Z.0.5.5.exe, run by Dirk.
Operating system:  Windows XP (5.1.2600).
1 processor(s), type 586.
53% memory in use.
1024 MBytes physical memory.
475 MBytes physical memory free.
2463 MBytes paging file.
1930 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
1973 MBytes user address space free.
Read from location 007c78db caused an access violation.

Context:
EDI:    0x007c78cf  ESI: 0x007c78cf  EAX:   0x0012fea8
EBX:    0xffffff00  ECX: 0x007c78cf  EDX:   0x00ef0608
EIP:    0x00464c4a  EBP: 0x0012feb4  SegCs: 0x0000001b
EFlags: 0x00010206  ESP: 0x0012fe98  SegSs: 0x00000023

Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 46 0c 83 cb ff c7 45 fc 00 00 00 00 85 c0 0f 

Stack:
0x0012fe98: 3c8d75e2 00ef81a8 ffffff00 007c78cf .u.<.........x|.
0x0012fea8: 0012fef0 0059cc6b ffffffff 0012fefc ....k.Y.........
0x0012feb8: 004365c2 006dec48 00ef81a8 004349b7 .eC.H.m......IC.
0x0012fec8: 00000000 ffffffff 0040bb59 3c8d75aa ........Y.@..u.<
0x0012fed8: 006dec48 006dec48 006dec48 006dec48 H.m.H.m.H.m.H.m.
0x0012fee8: 006dec48 0012ff20 0012ff20 005aa260 H.m. ... ...`.Z.
0x0012fef8: ffffffff 0012ff30 00431718 3c8d7466 ....0.....C.ft.<
0x0012ff08: 80000001 00000000 7ffdf000 ffffffff ................
0x0012ff18: 0012ff04 0012faac 0012ffb0 0057edd0 ..............W.
0x0012ff28: 3cf7eae6 00000000 0012ffc0 0057b535 ...<........5.W.
0x0012ff38: 00400000 00000000 000206a2 00000001 ..@.............
0x0012ff48: 3c8d7496 80000001 0012ae00 7ffdf000 .t.<............
0x0012ff58: 00000044 00020700 000206e0 000206a4 D...............
0x0012ff68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ff78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012ff88: 00000001 00000000 00000000 0012ffbc ................
0x0012ff98: 005853ad 0012ffac 0012ae00 00000000 .SX.............
0x0012ffa8: 0012ff48 278581ea 0012ffe0 0057edd0 H......'......W.
0x0012ffb8: 3cf79fde 00000000 0012fff0 7c817077 ...<........wp.|
0x0012ffc8: 80000001 0012ae00 7ffdf000 8054b738 ............8.T.
0x0012ffd8: 0012ffc8 8580f628 ffffffff 7c839ad8 ....(..........|
0x0012ffe8: 7c817080 00000000 00000000 00000000 .p.|............
0x0012fff8: 00401000 00000000                   ..@.....


===== [end of ERRORLOG.TXT] =====


----------

